# Is this a known issue?



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

*Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server?

Is the above a known issue being worked on? I am only getting the error on any shows recorded on my local CBS station.

Anyone else having the same problem where the error is for a specific channel?

I have some recordings from last season which play fine but newer CBS shows are not playing except for the dvr they are recorded on. 
*


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

markrubi said:


> *Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server?
> 
> Is the above a known issue being worked on? I am only getting the error on any shows recorded on my local CBS station.
> 
> ...


Same here. CBS also. I am in norman.

Here is the thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184502

dhh


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

FWIW: "Bolding" a post isn't going to get any more attention to it. :nono:


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> FWIW: "Bolding" a post isn't going to get any more attention to it. :nono:


It got my attention.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> FWIW: "Bolding" a post isn't going to get any more attention to it. :nono:[/quote
> 
> FWIW: Your reply has no pertinent info about the issue some are having. I did a cut/paste off another posts subject. It was not intentional and I would have corrected it, but I had to be heading out the door at the time. I figured no one would really care. It's not like it was in ALL CAPS. :bowdown:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

This is caused by a Failure of the DVR to Change the Channel and Properly Lock onto the Channel's Signal (it can be caused by Directv changing a Timing Parameter in a Table).

The DVR thinks it has Successfully Locked onto and Tuned to the Requested Channel for a Series Link but doesn't so it sets up a Shell but has no Audio or Video Packets in it so it is just an Empty Shell.

When you attempt to Playback the Recording/Empty Shell you will get the Error Message "Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server." because there are None to Transmit.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

richierich said:


> This is caused by a Failure of the DVR to change the channel and properly Lock onto the stations signal (it can be caused by Directv changing a Timing Parameter in a Table).
> 
> The DVR thinks it has Successfully Locked onto and Tuned to the Requested Channel for a Series Link but doesn't so it sets up a Shell but has no Audio or Video Packets in it so it is just an Empty Shell.
> 
> When you attempt to Playback the Recording/Empty Shell you will get the Error Message "No Audio or Video Packets Received." because there are None to Transmit.


Basically all we can do it wait for stability and under the hood fixes? :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

markrubi said:


> Basically all we can do it wait for stability and under the hood fixes? :lol:


EXACTLY!!! :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

richierich said:


> This is caused by a Failure of the DVR to change the channel and properly Lock onto the stations signal (it can be caused by Directv changing a Timing Parameter in a Table).
> 
> The DVR thinks it has Successfully Locked onto and Tuned to the Requested Channel for a Series Link but doesn't so it sets up a Shell but has no Audio or Video Packets in it so it is just an Empty Shell.
> 
> When you attempt to Playback the Recording/Empty Shell you will get the Error Message "Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server." because there are None to Transmit.


I don't think this is the case in this scenario, as the same program plays on the DVR it was recorded on. It's only MRV that fails, but not for all recorded programs.

To the OP, what is your setup? Unsupported MRV? If so is it wireless, wired etc.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I don't think this is the case in this scenario, as the same program plays on the DVR it was recorded on. It's only MRV that fails, but not for all recorded programs.
> 
> To the OP, what is your setup? Unsupported MRV? If so is it wireless, wired etc.


Then it is a case where the WHDVR is Taking Too Long to Transmit the A/V Packets so the Receiving DVR states that "No A/V Packets were received."


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I don't think this is the case in this scenario, as the same program plays on the DVR it was recorded on. It's only MRV that fails, but not for all recorded programs.
> 
> To the OP, what is your setup? Unsupported MRV? If so is it wireless, wired etc.


2 - HR 20
1 - HR 24

No internet or router connected. Only using the Directv DECA modules on the HR20's.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

richierich said:


> This is caused by a Failure of the DVR to Change the Channel and Properly Lock onto the Channel's Signal (it can be caused by Directv changing a Timing Parameter in a Table).
> 
> The DVR thinks it has Successfully Locked onto and Tuned to the Requested Channel for a Series Link but doesn't so it sets up a Shell but has no Audio or Video Packets in it so it is just an Empty Shell.
> 
> When you attempt to Playback the Recording/Empty Shell you will get the Error Message "Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server." because there are None to Transmit.


This cannot be the case because it plays fine from the DVR it was recorded on it just will not play from another room. I have had this problem at home and seen it in other homes but cannot find a link to why it does it. I have tried new splitters, cables, LNB's, IRD'S, isolated power supply to its on line, unhooked ICK (DECA @ router). No luck it still just sometimes happens and you can usually get it to play eventually just by keep hitting play.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

The fix that we're currently being told to do is to isolate the PI w/ a 2-way splitter... This is assuming that the PI is inline with the DVR that is failing to deliever the conent. Sometimes it works, other times it does not.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

Tisby said:


> The fix that we're currently being told to do is to isolate the PI w/ a 2-way splitter... This is assuming that the PI is inline with the DVR that is failing to deliever the conent. Sometimes it works, other times it does not.


I have tried both isolating the pi and having it inline.

The only consistent thing is that MRV fails when attempting to play content from any dvr in my house that was recorded on channel 9 - KWTV, CBS Oklahoma City. Sometimes (rarely) I can get the show to play if I repeatedly hit play.

The recorded shows will play fine on the local dvr.

The person who started this thread is having the same problem as me on the same exact channel/feed.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

i dont think it has anything to do with the channel it has happened on mine on some cartoon channels my kid recorded in his room.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

dhickman said:


> I have tried both isolating the pi and having it inline.
> 
> The only consistent thing is that MRV fails when attempting to play content from any dvr in my house that was recorded on channel 9 - KWTV, CBS Oklahoma City. Sometimes (rarely) I can get the show to play if I repeatedly hit play.
> 
> ...


Well, the next "official" step is to bring the job up to code. Ground block outside, 3GHz wire, all barrels blue, approved connectors, etc. _and when it still doesn't work..._ Submit a FPR (Field Problem Report) and tell the customer to cross their fingers but not hold their breath.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

Tisby said:


> Well, the next "official" step is to bring the job up to code. Ground block outside, 3GHz wire, all barrels blue, approved connectors, etc. _and when it still doesn't work..._ Submit a FPR (Field Problem Report) and tell the customer to cross their fingers but not hold their breath.


Mine a new install not even 2 weeks old. It is up to code with the correct connectors etc. I find it interesting that this problem only shows its self on one specific channel, across multiple dvrs, is repeatable, and more than one person is experiencing this issue with the same channel.

I have a neighbor who is upgrading to MRV tomorrow with a couple month old install. He saw my setup and thought it is cool. I am willing to bet that he will have the same issue as me.

dhh


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

west99999 said:


> This cannot be the case because it plays fine from the DVR it was recorded on it just will not play from another room. I have had this problem at home and seen it in other homes but cannot find a link to why it does it. I have tried new splitters, cables, LNB's, IRD'S, isolated power supply to its on line, unhooked ICK (DECA @ router). No luck it still just sometimes happens and you can usually get it to play eventually just by keep hitting play.


I had this problem too. The fix was to configure both of my HR24s with static IP addresses outside the range of the DHCP assigned addresses on my router.

I think this is a product of DECA not playing nicely with internet connections, even when you are connected to a router using ICK.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

E91 said:


> I had this problem too. The fix was to configure both of my HR24s with static IP addresses outside the range of the DHCP assigned addresses on my router.
> 
> I think this is a product of DECA not playing nicely with internet connections, even when you are connected to a router using ICK.


I have went to static ips and the problem still shows up for the channel in question. I also removed the black deca and terminated the connection and the problem repeats. I even went as far and to disable DECA and hooked the receivers/dvr to my gigabit network and the problem still showed itself.

Me thinks there is a software issue, or an issue with the spot feed for KWTV. My suspicions will be confirmed tomorrow if my neighbor has the same issues with a new mrv/ick install.

dhh


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I get that message every once in a while, I just try again and the second time it always works.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

dhickman said:


> I have went to static ips and the problem still shows up for the channel in question. I also removed the black deca and terminated the connection and the problem repeats. I even went as far and to disable DECA and hooked the receivers/dvr to my gigabit network and the problem still showed itself.
> 
> Me thinks there is a software issue, or an issue with the spot feed for KWTV. My suspicions will be confirmed tomorrow if my neighbor has the same issues with a new mrv/ick install.
> 
> dhh


Are the Static IPs outside the range of those assigned via your router with DHCP?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dhickman said:


> I have went to static ips and the problem still shows up for the channel in question. I also removed the black deca and terminated the connection and the problem repeats. I even went as far and to disable DECA and hooked the receivers/dvr to my gigabit network and the problem still showed itself.
> 
> Me thinks there is a software issue, or *an issue with the spot feed for KWTV*. My suspicions will be confirmed tomorrow if my neighbor has the same issues with a new mrv/ick install.
> 
> dhh


While I don't know why this is happening, I'd guess you've hit the nail on the head.
Most of "the help" being posted here seems to be more related to issues with any/all recording playback, and has nothing to do with a single channel playback problem.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

E91 said:


> Are the Static IPs outside the range of those assigned via your router with DHCP?


Yes.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry, dude, that is the limits of my expertise (such as it is).

When you solve the problem, I hope you'll post some details here.


----------



## OU97CPA (Oct 7, 2010)

No solution here (I tried static IPs to no avail), but at least now I know it's not just me. Problem w/ Ch 9 KWTV in OKC only. Other recordings stream fine.

I have an antenna connected, so I'll try to stream a recording from OTA Ch 9, and report my results, just to confirm that the problem is w/ Directv's local rebroadcast.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

OU97CPA said:


> No solution here (I tried static IPs to no avail), but at least now I know it's not just me. Problem w/ Ch 9 KWTV in OKC only. Other recordings stream fine.
> 
> I have an antenna connected, so I'll try to stream a recording from OTA Ch 9, and report my results, just to confirm that the problem is w/ Directv's local rebroadcast.


Anyone else in the OKC area having this problem?

Counting the people in this thread and two others local to me, I now have 5 people with different receivers/dvrs who are having this issues with Channel 9 KWTV.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dhickman said:


> Anyone else in the OKC area having this problem?
> 
> Counting the people in this thread and two others local to me, I now have 5 people with different receivers/dvrs who are having this issues with Channel 9 KWTV.


I have started a new thread for people in OKC area to document if they are having or not having issues.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184968


----------

